# What is my bodyfat % ? Can you predict by picture?



## willbep (May 13, 2022)

Hello can U tell me what my bodyfat is? Some people told me that is 35% but some told that is around 23% . Thanks for Your opionion. 114kg weight 176 cm


----------



## Iron1 (May 13, 2022)

You're more in the 35% range.


----------



## Send0 (May 13, 2022)

I'm not being mean, but it's high enough to where I can't put a number on it. In addition we need to see legs, and also a back shot as well to even be able to begin to guess. 

If someone held a gun to my head, and forced me to guess, then I would say you are north of 35%. How much north... I don't really know.

In the end it doesn't matter. Keep dieting and working out until you like what you see in the mirror and feel healthy. That's what matters in the end.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

willbep said:


> Hello can U tell me what my bodyfat is? Some people told me that is 35% but some told that is around 23% . Thanks for Your opionion. 114kg weight 176 cm


yeah bf level is in the high area man.... looking at 35 to 39%


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 13, 2022)

I can tell you that it is not 23% because that's around where I was at recently and I never had anywhere near as much as you. If I had to guess I would say around 39%.

Do not be discouraged though. 500 calorie deficit and even 15 minutes on an exercise bike 3x a week and you will start to see that fat disappear. It's a slow process...unless you have the energy of a teenager and can start walking , jogging, swimming, etc.

LISS cardio is what I do with short 10 second burst(s) of high intensity. For example on an exercise bike, you would choose a slightly challenging tension, leisurely pace, throw in a 10 second burst of high intensity, go back to leisurely pace.

Use an app like My Fitness Pal (or similar) to help you figure out your calories easier. Eat clean and healthy, have an occasional cheat meal, occasionally skip a meal. You'll get there.

Then if you lift weights that will help too. Main thing is diet though. A little cardio will help speed it up faster. Diet, cardio, and weights...really on the right track.


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

Not being mean, but 40+%, based solely off an incomplete image.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 13, 2022)

I was also going to guess around 40%. 

5'9 250..  you need to cut a solid 70lbs of fat (about 8-12mo of cutting)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Somewhere between Kobe beef and wagyu range bro. 👍


----------



## RiR0 (May 14, 2022)

40-50 being honest. Medically you’re considered morbidly obese category.


----------



## Brum (May 16, 2022)

5 ft 9 tall and 18 stone with minimal muscle development, i would be guessing upwards of 40%.

What is it you would ideally like to change ? Bearing in mind you wont be able to pile on muscle and lose 4 stone of fat at the same time.

Your first priority or it would be mine, would be to stick with a strict 4 week diet and move around more than you are doing at the moment.

That will strengthen your heart and circulation and 4 weeks you should at the very least have lost 8lbs and feel better.

Download t25 a 25 minute home fitness dvd, it costs nothing to do at home, is only 25 mins per day and if you stick to a diet no more than 1800 calories pd of HEALTHY foods high in protein and do the t25 every day with zero diet cheating, i can bet you lose anything up to 20lbs in that 4 weeks.
Its free to do requires no fancy kit and you can do it in the privacy of your own home.

You need to get mentally focussed and train your mind to not be lazy for those 4 weeks and it will set you up for the next 4 weeks, you will feel motivated and great about yourself.

Everyone starts somewhere and you have been brave enough to post up so much respect.


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

you BF is high enough that the number completely doesn't matter.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

You're so fat your stomach has its own zip code.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

You're so fat, when you did a pushup, the planet went down.

Who's next? 😂


----------



## Achillesking (May 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 40-50 being honest. Medically you’re considered morbidly obese category.


What the fuck man I send you this pic in confidence and you create a gag account to embarrass me. Wow


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

I recognize you now!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 16, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 22325
> 
> 
> I recognize you now!



Lmao
Nice

Yeah, the reason why you created that thread about BMI

23%...lol
I still look half decent if i alkow my BF to get above 17% (To non BB/PL people obviously)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

Based on the bulge it looks to be about 5.5 inches and circumcised. 

Oh…. BF%? I have no idea. I’m not qualified to determine that.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 16, 2022)

You're so fat that your health markers are probably really out of range.

Did i do it right?


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> You're so fat that your health markers are probably really out of range.
> 
> Did i do it right?


👌 Perfecto!


----------



## Jet Labs (May 16, 2022)

willbep said:


> Hello can U tell me what my bodyfat is? Some people told me that is 35% but some told that is around 23% . Thanks for Your opionion. 114kg weight 176 cm



Pushing 40% bf for sure, but on the bright side if you switch to low carb or keto diet and hit the weights and cardio daily you can drop a HUGE amount of bf in 90 days! 3 meals per day, no snacking, 30-45 minutes per day weight training and 3-10 minute cardio sessions per day the first 30 days then bump it up to 3-20 minute cardio sessions per day the next 60 days.

Metformin or Berberine wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Clyde (May 16, 2022)

I was reading an article yesterday that mentioned sumo wrestlers body fat levels. IIRC, they were in the high 20's low 30's! Would never had guessed it being that low!

You're not as fat as a typical sumo, so in comparison I'd have to guess your BF percentage is lower as well. On the other hand, I don't think accurately guessing BF from a single image is even remotely possible, when BF is in the higher levels. Not to mention skinny fat on top of all this.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lmao
> Nice
> 
> Yeah, the reason why you created that thread about BMI
> ...


Yes, this is exactly why I created that thread.


----------



## Test_subject (May 16, 2022)

BF%: aggressively American.


----------



## Yano (May 16, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I was reading an article yesterday that mentioned sumo wrestlers body fat levels. IIRC, they were in the high 20's low 30's! Would never had guessed it being that low!
> 
> You're not as fat as a typical sumo, so in comparison I'd have to guess your BF percentage is lower as well. On the other hand, I don't think accurately guessing BF from a single image is even remotely possible, when BF is in the higher levels. Not to mention skinny fat on top of all this.


I can totally understand that about Sumo they train like beasts and that's even an understatement. There's a whole lot of beef under that jelly , like big O lineman in football. Some just look like big fat men but they are stupid strong and fast in short bursts.

The other thing to consider about Sumo is there is no PED testing as far as I know and Steroids aren't illegal in Japan. Just tested for by the IOC and other organizations like that. I know  they did random "doping tests" in Sumo but I think that centered more around methamphetamines and weed believe it or not.


----------



## willbep (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi there! Welcome back! Thanks for Your suggestion. Some of you were laughing at me I think it was not needed but no problem. Can You tell me how much that bodyfat is now? Is it better? I think so
Weight 110 kilograms height 176 cm arm 46 cm. Please tell me about current bf and how much must i lose kilograms to be shredded thanks a lot


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

willbep said:


> Hi there! Welcome back! Thanks for Your suggestion. Some of you were laughing at me I think it was not needed but no problem. Can You tell me how much that bodyfat is now? Is it better? I think so
> Weight 110 kilograms height 176 cm arm 46 cm. Please tell me about current bf and how much must i lose kilograms to be shredded thanks a lot
> View attachment 28762
> View attachment 28763


You’re a solid 30%+


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You’re a solid 30%+


40


----------



## DF (Sep 21, 2022)

Still too fat to worry about percentage.  I'd suggest taking measurements around the midsection and moobs to gauge progress.


----------



## willbep (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks . I check it. I have -10 cm in my belly measurement tail. I lost weight too. Okay so i will do my work more and more but i think that you see some difference?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2022)

This guy is weird.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

I know it’s hard to believe but it looks like you only need to drop about 5 kilos and you’ll be sliced and diced.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Solid progress dude. Keep up the hard work. You’ll get there.


----------



## buck (Sep 25, 2022)

You have made some real progress keep it up. Don't get hung up on %'s. Just stick to the plan.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2022)

80% bf


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> 80% bf


Reported!


----------



## willbep (Nov 2, 2022)

Better now a little? One bb competitor said that it is about 25% bf and not very much fat to drop according to these what i droppped. Weight 110 height about 177 cm.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 2, 2022)

willbep said:


> Better now a little? One bb competitor said that it is about 25% bf and not very much fat to drop according to these what i droppped. Weight 110 height about 177 cm.


85% BF now


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2022)

You really need to see legs and back shots to guesstimate body fat percentage, but if all you're looking at is the front then I'd say you are somewhere between 30-35%... probably closer to 35 than to 30.

I don't like this chart, but this is just to give you an idea. You're somewhere between the two bottom middle pictures.

You can google "body fat percentage chart" and you'll find a variety of different image charts like this one. Not a single one is accurate, but if you just want to get a general idea then you can use those charts instead of asking all the time.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2022)

Again, not to be mean but your bb competitor friend lied to you. You still have a lot of fat you can drop. Just stay in a caloric deficit and keep working hard.

You didn't gain that weight in a few months; and you're not likely going to lose it all in a few months either.

Slow and steady wins the race.

For now just focus on liking what you see in the mirror... After that you can start chasing numbers if you want to.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2022)

Also, stop taking update pictures that don't have matching poses. There is absolutely zero point in doing that, unless you like lying to yourself.


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> 85% BF now


I love you!!!  🥰


----------



## willbep (Nov 3, 2022)

Thank You all for very good response. I know that last pose is beneficial for me and maybe lie a little but i updated it to see difference to last the same pose. And I added another one - normal. But one question. If I have that 30-35 % bf and 110kg weight and about 177 cm height , arm 46 cm - have i got some sort of muscles? Big size? Medium? Low?
How could i look if i drop this shitty fat?
In what weight you see me in good shape?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 3, 2022)

willbep said:


> Thank You all for very good response. I know that last pose is beneficial for me and maybe lie a little but i updated it to see difference to last the same pose. And I added another one - normal. But one question. If I have that 30-35 % bf and 110kg weight and about 177 cm height , arm 46 cm - have i got some sort of muscles? Big size? Medium? Low?
> How could i look if i drop this shitty fat?
> In what weight you see me in good shape?


None of those questions are possible for us to answer with any sort of accuracy.

And they don't matter.

Just keep progressing and stop obsessing over hypotheticals.


----------



## willbep (Dec 23, 2022)

How about now? I think better. What % bf?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

willbep said:


> How about now? I think better. What % bf?
> View attachment 33261


I went back and looked from the beginning. It looks like you have  made progress but maybe slowed a bit. Just keep going. Plateaus come but when you break through it you will see another nice improvement in appearance.


----------



## eazy (Dec 23, 2022)

willbep said:


> I think better.


I agree.

Good job.

Keep working.


----------



## CJ (Dec 23, 2022)

willbep said:


> How about now? I think better. What % bf?
> View attachment 33261


It's high enough that it doesn't matter.

Who gives a crap whatever made up number we say.

Work your ass off until you're happy with what you see. That's all that matters.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's high enough that it doesn't matter.
> 
> Who gives a crap whatever made up number we say.
> 
> Work your ass off until you're happy with what you see. That's all that matters.


I agree don't chase the numbers, it's only guessing game. What matters is visual, how does it look to you and others that you care opinion of. We only say 10, 12, 15% and so to plus minus guess where we stand at compared to other guys or charts and also how much further we need to lose to achieve our goal. It is just an estimate.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2022)

What is your current weight?

I *think* I see some improvement, but it's hard to say how much. For me, the body hair is throwing off my ability to properly compare since you didn't have it in your first picture.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Dec 23, 2022)

willbep said:


> Hello can U tell me what my bodyfat is? Some people told me that is 35% but some told that is around 23% . Thanks for Your opionion. 114kg weight 176 cm


%50


----------



## crido887 (Dec 23, 2022)

what does the scale say?

you have atleast 30 more lbs to go imo,.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 23, 2022)

U definitely took some fat off that gut


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2022)

Yeah, you definitely made progress. Now keep the ball rolling, now is not the time to let off the gas.


----------



## buck (Dec 24, 2022)

You are making progress so you are better then the average person.  Loosing weight is a tough challenge. Keeping it off forever is a complete change in life style choices which few ever accomplish.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, you definitely made progress. Now keep the ball rolling, now is not the time to let off the gas.
> 
> View attachment 33300


I'm going to start copyrighting pictures I edit like this. You plagiarizing bastard! 🤣


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm going to start copyrighting pictures I edit like this. You plagiarizing bastard! 🤣



You do the work...


----------



## Poojajoshi (Dec 29, 2022)

willbep said:


> Hello can U tell me what my bodyfat is? Some people told me that is 35% but some told that is around 23% . Thanks for Your opionion. 114kg weight 176 cm


Your weight can be in between 40 to 50.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 29, 2022)

I wouldn't focus on the number. Keep an eye on the mirror and the scale. I assume you're down to somewhere around 104kg now?

Getting a measurement is great for actual cutting, for bulk weight loss I would ignore it entirely. If you go hard and lose a bunch of lean mass with the fat, it comes back easily.

You're maintaining your lean mass well enough if you're insecure about losing it while losing the fat.


----------



## willbep (Jan 4, 2023)

@69nites  hey now i am 108kg


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 4, 2023)

willbep said:


> @69nites  hey now i am 108kg
> 
> 
> View attachment 33739


looking better, keep up the good work.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2023)

keep increasing the intensity of your training


----------

